# 2 Brothers



## manticle (12/11/09)

I've tried a search and come up with a single page thread from 2007 about the details of the brewery. I have a memory of something else being written about it but couldn't find it (googled as well as searched here).

I went to Mrs Parmas the other night for a birthday dinner. Some nice beers both on tap and in the bottle, served too cold and too fizzy but nice nonetheless (also very hot day so cold was ok).

However I tried a 2 brothers pale ale (had only had two pots prior as well) and found it undrinkable. It was not undrinkable because it was infected or because of bad lines or dirty glassware - it just seemed like a confused beer made by someone who had no idea how to balance flavour and I couldn't drink it. I tried this specifically because a 2 brothers beer (can't remember which one) that I tried at a fed square microbrewries showcase was also undrinkable (the only one of the evening although some others were below par) and I wanted to give it another chance.

Is it just me? Have I just been unlucky twice? Are any of their beers worth a go? I don't wish to slam microbreweries having a go but there also needs to be a bit of honest feedback.

While I'm on the subject - are there any Buckley's beers that are worth a crack or have I got the same chance as the namesake? Only tried one which was horrible but the response I got to my polite feedback was pretty wanting.


----------



## Gout (12/11/09)

I live near the brewery and often go down there for some beers. I have not found it infected but often a bit sweet. Not the best beer i have had but beats a VB .... .... ... wait so does rat piss


----------



## Moray (12/11/09)

I quite like their Growler.
Their brewery bar is also good, myself a few work mates have been a few times after work for a few quite ones.

as for Buckleys, IMHO it is not good at all, I wont buy it.


----------



## komodo (12/11/09)

I've not been there. Been meaning to go for ages - its litterally around the corner (500 meters or so walk I spose). Always busy on Friday and Thursday nights. 
Cant comment on the beers obviously - but certainly seem popular enough...


----------



## HoppingMad (12/11/09)

I actually don't mind the 2Brothers beers and had a few at the same showcase. Only tried their Taxi (Pilsener) and Rusty (Belgian Pale Ale). Enjoyed the Rusty immensely and thought Taxi wasn't bad as it was a Pils trying to do something a little different. Was nice and dry from memory almost Dortmunder like in style. 

Can't say they are all great - have had their Brown Ale at he Royston and found it way too sweet and like creamy soda. Put it down to the fact these guys learned their brewing craft in the US and like to go large with some flavours. This may be where the 'unbalanced' aspect you mention creeps in, but they're not the only Micro out there that sometimes goes a little big on things. Jamiesons Brewery's Beers I sometimes find a little overdone in some respects. But breweries like that make it their trademark and seem to collect plenty of awards in the process for being different.

The 2Brothers Brewery actually has an interesting story behind it. Their equipment all came out of a defunct brew pub in Times Square New York. They spent ages trying to get the relevant permits to move the gear out by truck if memory serves me correctly. The NYC bureaucracy couldn't seem to allow them to close down traffic and park in the square to do it - afterall this is one of the busiest intersections in World and I think they needed something like 3 Semis. But they had to move their gear. So they essentially went 'stuff it, we'll move it guerilla style'. Chose the quietest time - 3am on a weekday, moved their trucks in a row and moved the dismantled gear out. Ran it like a military operation. It now sits in their Moorabbin Brewery. From what I hear it is nice bling. Some Copper in it from what I gather - but don't quote me on that.

These guys have worked pretty hard to get what they've got - I actually want to try more of their stuff. Reckon there were way worse Breweries at the Showcase you mention. Otway/Prickly Moses Beers would be my pick for the Golden Turkey award. Flavourless Blando Beer. They need to pep their stuff up. At least the Brothers are playing with the flavours. We need more experimentation on the scene. It's too easy to make a 'Smooth Easy Drinking Beer' (code for watery shite) and know it will sell - but maybe that's why so many get made. The new Hawthorn Brewery's flagship beer is a case in point. Playing it safe for the masses, but they will make money as it is inoffensive.

So nope, don't 100% agree with you on this one Mants, but hey we all have different tastebuds and that's what makes life interesting!  

Hopper.

Edit: Here's the brewery link: 2 Brothers Found it!


----------



## fcmcg (12/11/09)

manticle said:


> I've tried a search and come up with a single page thread from 2007 about the details of the brewery. I have a memory of something else being written about it but couldn't find it (googled as well as searched here).
> 
> I went to Mrs Parmas the other night for a birthday dinner. Some nice beers both on tap and in the bottle, served too cold and too fizzy but nice nonetheless (also very hot day so cold was ok).
> 
> ...


Didn't mind the Ocktoberfest/marzen at Fed sqaure...can't remeber what 2 brothers calls it...
Buckleys...well...i did buy a bock at Dans..Vinegar...When i mentioned this to the guy at the Beer & Brewer Showcase at the Melb showgrounds...and told him the batch number...he promply turned around , grabbed 3 stubbies..gave them to me and said.."yeah...we had a few probs with that batch "NO shit !!
Cheers
Ferg


----------



## HoppingMad (12/11/09)

Yep, interesting on that point about Buckleys. 

Spoke to a guy at a LHBS who said he had been standing behind some people at the Buckleys Stand a couple of years back and they tried to pass off an infected beer that clearly wasn't Belgian as 'exhibiting lambic characteristics' to some people who didn't know any better and commented on sour flavours in it. He was next in line to sample the beer then after hearing the comments from the Buckleys representative moved away from that stand quick-smart.

Make what you will of that one, and all heresay. Have spoken to people who have been out to Buckleys and say the guy is really awesome and passionate and knows his stuff, but taking bad beer to a showcase seems a little odd if it is true. I guess that's the difficulty with Microbrewed beer. It can be a little less stable and not keep as well as the over chemical pumped preservative flavoured megaswills.

Low carbed enzyme inseminated beverage with an isohop waved over it anyone?

Hopper.


----------



## murrayr (29/11/09)

just saw this thread and thought i better stand up for two brothers.
drink at my local (oscar's belgrave) all the time. love the growler, great beer


----------



## manticle (29/11/09)

HoppingMad said:


> I actually don't mind the 2Brothers beers and had a few at the same showcase. Only tried their Taxi (Pilsener) and Rusty (Belgian Pale Ale). Enjoyed the Rusty immensely and thought Taxi wasn't bad as it was a Pils trying to do something a little different. Was nice and dry from memory almost Dortmunder like in style.
> 
> Can't say they are all great - have had their Brown Ale at he Royston and found it way too sweet and like creamy soda. Put it down to the fact these guys learned their brewing craft in the US and like to go large with some flavours. This may be where the 'unbalanced' aspect you mention creeps in, but they're not the only Micro out there that sometimes goes a little big on things. Jamiesons Brewery's Beers I sometimes find a little overdone in some respects. But breweries like that make it their trademark and seem to collect plenty of awards in the process for being different.
> 
> ...




Just reading back through this.

I totally agree that we need more experimentation and beers that aren't all the same. I just found the malt bill on the one I tried confusing and confused. I will probably make an effort to get to the brewery for a tour and tasting so I can sample the beers presumably how they are meant to be. I always like to give things another shot - yes even Matilda Bay.


----------



## HoppingMad (30/11/09)

manticle said:


> Just reading back through this.
> 
> I totally agree that we need more experimentation and beers that aren't all the same. I just found the malt bill on the one I tried confusing and confused. I will probably make an effort to get to the brewery for a tour and tasting so I can sample the beers presumably how they are meant to be. I always like to give things another shot - yes even Matilda Bay.



I actually looked back over this post too and now can't remember if it was the Taxi Pils or their Marzen (Ocktoberfest style beer) I liked. One of them was good! :blink: So was the Rusty! 

Apologies for the confusion. Drank a lot that night!

Hopper.


----------



## seemax (30/11/09)

Visited here months ago for a kinder dads social night... it's a cosy, industrial themed bar with 5 (or 6) craft beers on top. Service was good, they catered well for our night out and offered up a mini keg raffle prize. Prices were reasonable. 

The taxi pils appeared to be their high volume product... for me it was a light, crisp drinkable lager with a little hop flavour and aroma. Lacked some maltiness though.

The marzen was a 6%+ full bodied malt machine... very nice.

Growler (?) Brown Ale was too sweet for me, a real dextrin sweetness... not enough toffee/coffee flavours.

I also tried a belgian wheat, but i was too far gone and the phelonics didn't do much for me.


----------



## manticle (2/5/12)

It's worth resurrecting this thread.

I just tried the two brothers guvnor which is their barley wine. Contrary to my earlier assessments of their beers, this one is a damn fine beer. Ticks all the barleywine boxes - slight sweetness with hops to balance, booze present but well enough hidden, worth sipping yet each sip makes you want a touch more till it's all gone very quickly.

Had a fullers golden pride last night that was lovely but I reckon this trumped it.

I will revisit some of their other range.


----------



## chalky (2/5/12)

I agree with your experience manticle. I had previously (a couple of years ago) dismissed their beer as not for me. 

A few weeks ago somebody gave me a bottle of their belgian beer that turned out to be quite good.

I too will be revisiting some of their range. 





manticle said:


> It's worth resurrecting this thread.
> 
> I just tried the two brothers guvnor which is their barley wine. Contrary to my earlier assessments of their beers, this one is a damn fine beer. Ticks all the barleywine boxes - slight sweetness with hops to balance, booze present but well enough hidden, worth sipping yet each sip makes you want a touch more till it's all gone very quickly.
> 
> ...


----------



## seemax (2/5/12)

Everytime I've been there all I see is people drinking Taxi ! I guess it keeps the revenue coming in. Their other beers are decent enough.

Judging by the website the have 3 or 4 new beers on the go, not sure if they are all on tap though...


----------



## Charst (2/5/12)

I quite enjoy the Growler but found the James Brown Belgian Brown undrinkable. 
Massive Banana Esters over choc malt. Sounds like a banana split but it was :icon_vomit:


----------



## mikk (3/5/12)

i had their Growler on tap at the Taphouse a year/18 months ago & really enjoyed it. Haven't tried their other ones.


----------



## davo4772 (3/5/12)

Grizz, American Amber was a very nice beer, rich but not too sweet.


----------



## Kevman (29/5/12)

I went there a couple of weeks ago.

I quite liked their Growler (brown ale) and Grizz (Amber ale). Pretty good beers.

Also tried the cider. Its OK but not my cup of tea. I don't drink enough cider to really be a judge on whether its good or not.

I also tried Taxi (pilsner). It's not a bad beer and similar to a lot of commercial beers. I guess that's why its popular with a lot of drinkers if they aren't used to different beers other than the standard Australian lagers.

Edit: spelling - proofreading is your fiend


----------



## micblair (11/9/12)

The grizz is my standard fare Thursday nights, and they now serve it in pints which make it a bit more economical. Would really like to know how they get their maltiness: Vienna, Munich, a variety of crystal malts?


----------



## manticle (11/9/12)

Had a few sips of their kung fu rice lager thingy and have to admit, it was tasty, hoppy and refreshing.

My initial assessment from several years ago has changed


----------



## stakka82 (11/9/12)

+1 for the growler. 

we're in bentleigh east now, so its time to visit the brewery i think


----------



## bconnery (12/9/12)

manticle said:


> My initial assessment from several years ago has changed


From my experience both assessments are valid. 
I remember trying them back at the homebrew conference in 2008 and being very unimpressed. The best of them I found only ok. 
Every time I've tasted them since then there's been a real improvement and I think they are now producing some very nice beers.


----------



## super_simian (12/9/12)

Taxi Pils is pretty sub-par, Kung Foo is a decent gateway beer for swillers, but I LOVE Growler and absolutely adore The Chief (a seasonal Marzen which I hope they have on again soon!) Plus their tap handles are sweet - The Chief had a Tomahawk!


----------



## seemax (13/9/12)

stakka82 said:


> +1 for the growler.
> 
> we're in bentleigh east now, so its time to visit the brewery i think



welcome to the suburb!!!
should catch up for a beer or brew


----------



## rjudd (21/9/12)

I tried the Voodoo Baltic Porter at Dan O'Connell's on tap last week and quite enjoyed it.


----------



## Da Bear (21/9/12)

The Chief is back on at the beer hall, and tasting very good too. It's one of those beers that runs the knife edge for me, not always a favourite of mine, but every time a new batch comes out I make sure I try it. Sometimes it's just one pint and I'm meh, back to the Growler or maybe a James Brown or Voodoo, but when it's good (as I reckon it has been the last couple of rounds) that's all I'm drinking all night.


----------



## stakka82 (21/9/12)

> welcome to the suburb!!!
> should catch up for a beer or brew



A bit busy at the moment with f/t work and uni as well, PM sent tho mate for future ref


----------

